# Consult Requirements



## ammontagano (Oct 27, 2010)

When a patient is seen in consultation, a request needs to be made.  What is the appropriate documentation for that?  Can the doctor performing the consultation simply state in his note, " 41 year old patient of Dr. X seen in consultation for breast mass" or do we need the actual consult request form.  There seems to be a difference of opinion as to what needs to be in the patient's medical record.  Any input would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------

